# RV Outdoor Mat or Rug



## mailfire99

We have been looking into getting an outdoor rug or mat for the campsite. I have looked at the outdoor carpet mats at walmart and other places, but i dont know if they are as good as the ones at camping world, but they are cheaper. What do you use? I hope it will help cut down on the amount of dirt we track in the camper.


----------



## l2l

We just use regular outdoor carpeting which so far seems to work good.
Its easy to cut to size and easy to sweep off when packing up.
It rolls up easily for storage and helps keep down the dust/dirt tracked into the trailer.


----------



## cassiem

Same here, these work just fine for us and they are much cheaper. They arent as thick as the fancy ones, but they are also much cheaper.


----------



## outbackshack

We bought one called Patio Mat from Walmart. It has a woven plastic pattern that I think works much better than outdoor carpet. Water runs right through it, which means that it dries faster. Its light and it sweeps much easier too. Its one short coming, though, is it can't take a hot coal or something of that sort. I think we paid around $50 for it.


----------



## ctfortner

I saw one of those patio mats at wally once before, and thought it may make a good camper rug. The last few times I have been they havent had it though, maybe they will now that the "season" is coming back around, I will keep my eyes out for it.


----------

